

Schneier on TSA Backscatter X-ray Backlash - brown9-2
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/11/tsa_backscatter.html

======
CaptainZapp
The most interesting point is made in one of the links by an Israeli security
expert who helped design security in Tel Aviv:

And here's
([http://www.vancouversun.com/story_print.html?id=2941610&...](http://www.vancouversun.com/story_print.html?id=2941610&sponsor=))
Rafi Sela, former chief security officer of the Israel Airport Authority:

A leading Israeli airport security expert says the Canadian government has
wasted millions of dollars to install "useless" imaging machines at airports
across the country.

"I don't know why everybody is running to buy these expensive and useless
machines. I can overcome the body scanners with enough explosives to bring
down a Boeing 747," Rafi Sela told parliamentarians probing the state of
aviation safety in Canada.

" _That's why we haven't put them in our airport,_ " Sela said, referring to
Tel Aviv's Ben Gurion International Airport, which has some of the toughest
security in the world.

(emphasis mine)

------
jdp23
Bruce is one of the plaintiffs in EPIC's lawsuit trying to block deployment of
the scanners

